# Font software?



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Is there a program that has more fonts than is included in Aspire, that is Aspire compatible?

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Is there a program that has more fonts than is included in Aspire, that is Aspire compatible?
> 
> HJ


look to the resident fonts on/in the OS...

DaFont - Download fonts
Fonts.com


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Any TrueType Font will work. you should have several on your computer. There are thousands of free fonts you can download from various sites.

Were you looking for a particular font?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I always liked Jester
Jester Font | dafont.com


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

A font will make or break a sign. You have to choose the correct font for the message you want to convey. I have over 7,000 fonts on my PC at the shop, which runs my CNC table.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.routerforums.com/sign-making/47313-too-many-fonts-not-enough-time.html#post392111


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Free fonts here. https://www.fontyukle.net/en/fontpacks.php


----------



## old woodworker (Apr 13, 2014)

HI, 
You could try "GR Sites Archive.com". I bought this program a few years ago and it is amazing. I don't know about this Aspire program but, it works for me


----------

